# No comment



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Oakwood again... I had to send this message to customer. Get your gutter mind off the gutter.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

So did she meet you in the parking lot?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

No man.. She met me inside at the foyer.


----------



## R4SC4L (Nov 12, 2017)

*Hugs bucket of popcorn* and you gave her YOUR package?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

R4SC4L said:


> *Hugs bucket of popcorn* and you gave her YOUR package?


Gave her her pizza and two Sprites. I said take your mind off the gutter. :/


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Gave her her pizza and two Sprites. I said take your mind off the gutter. :/


Extra sausage?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

A good tip.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Banana peppers?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

you've had your car towed at that location? how long were you there?!


----------

